# Introduction: PrintedArt



## klausson2 (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I am writing to introduce you all to PrintedArt, a free online gallery and storefront for photographers. Our experienced team has the knowledge and experience to select the best photography, and to handle ordering through our website, production of the artwork, fulfillment and shipping, as well as marketing and promoting the online gallery - all at no cost to you. We offer high quality prints in modern, frameless display formats on sturdy, lightweight aluminum dibond finished with acrylic.

Participation in this program is free of charge for photographers. The photographer earns a share of the gross revenue from every sale of his/her images. Our team of seasoned professionals has experience in online web storefronts and commercial art sales, so we come to this venture with an appreciation for fine art photography and an understanding of the market potential for online purchasing.

In order to participate in this program, please create an account. Once your account is activated, you can upload your hi-res images for approval.

We look forward to reviewing your submissions, and hope you enjoy being a part of this exciting gallery!


----------

